# Moving to the French Pyrenees for 1 year.Where to live?



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Hi All,

We are a family of 4 looking to move to France for a year or more from Queenstown New Zealand. Looking for a smallish town that offers good biking in Summer and snowsports in winter. Also would like somewhere with thermal pools. Liking the look of Luchon, Ax les thermes or St Lary Soulan. Does anybody have any advice or preferences to offer. The kids will be going to school and mum and dad will be looking for local employment of some sort but we are not expecting to make ends meet and will be using our savings to supplement our extended holiday.

Any advice would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but I hate to just start another about the same region.

The wife and I are thinking of flying to Barcelona in July, catching a couple of the TdF stages in the Pyrenees and then eventually fly out of Paris. Anyone have info on where to stay in the Pyrenees, rent decent mountain bikes, and find some kick butt trails to ride? Cost is less of a concern than having an awesome time. Hopefully any info likely pertains to both our needs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

anyone? anyone? .....Bueller?


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Quelqu'un s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

I'm living in France not far from the Pyrenees. I've planned a few days of biking in the Pyrenees with some friends. After looking around on the internet we've decided to go to an area named "les hautes pyrenees" (the high Pyrenees). There they seem to have a lot of mtb routes in summer and a lot of ski stations in winter. We'll be staying on a camping in a village called Aucun. Maybe you could start your search in this area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Kimv, i am looking into Aucun.


----------



## MTBaventures (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Integral

There is another great place ! ANDORRA, great place, good ski and awesome mountain biking !
The english comunity is also important and you will found school with kids from all over the world 
And for the thermal water, we've got Caldea, simply stunning !

Cheers

Pascal


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Hey Pascal,

We plan on hitting up Andorra while we are there. The preference for France is because of the ease of residency.

Cheers


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Hello Europe, is there anybody there?


----------



## MTBaventures (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes! Something like over a billion peoples


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Come on guys, help a ****** out. Otherwise I'm gonna have to go to Whistler instead!


----------



## MTBaventures (Apr 4, 2014)

I think there is not many french on this forum !!!
Ax les Thermes is agreat place, they have a nice bike-park, good xc trails, nice also for snowsports and not far from Andorra and Grandvalira, the biggest ski resort in the Pyrénées.
There's many flat or houses to rent around Ax.
But the best will be to come and have a look by yourself !

Cheers

Pascal


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Pascal, I appreciate your advice, it looks like Ax is what we are going to go for. Planning to make the move in April 2015. I will make contact with you when we get there. I would love to come to Andorra and go for a ride!


----------



## smifffymoto (Jan 2, 2010)

I used to live 2 hours from Ax in le Trein D'Ustou,Ariege.
I would say Ax was your best bet as it's near Andorra and Spain,where as Luchon and St Lary you've got Spain.
We used to own a campsite so work was sorted for us,I would count on living from savings as work in Ariege is limited even for French nationals and they look after their own first.
Ariege is not a cheap place to live,10-15% more than Flat areas.This is down to transport cost and a small population(only 50% of Ariege is habitable).
Don't laugh,buy your washing powder,tablets,shower gel,deoderant etc. in Andorra and save a packet.Booze and tabs are also very cheap.


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Hey smifffy, thanks for the heads up,Ax is looking like the place for us. Did you do much riding in the area?


----------

